# Night sweats following ivf BFN (tmi!)



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi, 
Had bfn from 1st IVF cycle 4 days ago. I usually get a couple of night sweats before af, but started with night sweats about 5days before bfn, and they have continued. Fed up of changing the bed!
Just wondered if anyone else had this? If so for how long?
It really is foul!
Cheers,
Cindersxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Cinders i'm sorry you got a bfn hun, i have not experienced night sweats so can't help you with that have you tried asking on the peer support board ? (link below) or tried the search function ? (link also below) i hope you get some answers and if you are at all worried i would say give your clinic a call

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=search

pam xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Pam,
Thank's for those links. Got some answers through the search, so hoping yukky night sweats will go away soon!
How do I do a search without a link? Not done that before.
Thanks for your help!
Cindersxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Cinders i'm pleased you got some answers


> How do I do a search without a link? Not done that before.


if you look along the top of the page under the butterfly you will see several buttons one of which is the search button 

pam xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

D'ohhh!!
You sure that was there all along?!!
Blame it on the hormones!
Thanks Pam!
Love Cindersxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Cinders

Sorry to hear about your BFN. I have night sweats on every cycle & was once told it was something to do with immune issues. I went on to have basic immune testing and found I had slightly raised NK Cells. Have you been tested for immune issues?

Love
Weeble xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

> D'ohhh!!
> You sure that was there all along?!!
> Blame it on the hormones!
> Thanks Pam!
> Love Cindersxx


  yep it was there all along  hormones are great aren't they

pam xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Weeble!
Will bring this up at our  review. Don't know if this can present as a new problem as have dd concieved naturally? But usually suffer night sweats monthly just prior to af. 'Orrible!! Please let me know if you think can be a new problem, since dd.
Ta very much,
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi,
Just thought would update. Night sweats went away after about a week. Got them again in my naturally ttc 2ww. Will defo mention them at our review.
Cindersx


----------

